# Salvage Miev in Oklahoma



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Someone put it in a coma. 

copart auction on tuesday for a 2012 Mitsubishi i-miev with side and undercarriage damage, ~26k miles

https://www.copart.com/lot/50994977

i would be interested in the drivetrain (motor, gearbox and inverter), and one of the 4- or 8-cell modules from the pack. The side damage likely hit into the pack but it's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------

